
Clojure Is Boring - macco
https://8thlight.com/blog/colin-jones/2016/10/06/clojure-is-boring.html
======
kimi
Unless someone forgets meaningful docstrings and tests on a function. At that
point it becomes "very interesting" again.

------
iLemming
Things that just work are boring.

